# Escort Cosworth correction detail+ by Deeper Detail, East Yorkshire detailing



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Apologies for no posts recently, I've being so busy, I've been getting home on a night and crashing out, ready for the next day...

I had the pleasure of detailing this beauty for Mat, after doing his Focus RS http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251579 and RS2000 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258021 which were both a pleasure to work on in such a nice work environment.

The Escort Cosworth in question, has had extensive work done by Mat himself, replacing everything to back to new condition.

It all started by polishing the last section of the exhaust for me, using Britemax metal polish via rotary... Before:










After:










A small example of the work that Mat has put in...






















































































































First off, the interior was tackled, Mat being a little OCD like myself, removed the front seats... Before:




































































































Certainly not bad at all, after a little George+ time...
































































Next the drivers seat was refurbished, not removing every crease, but making it look like the others in comparison... Befores:
































































Repair of a slight tear in the base










Other repairs of the cracking etc



















Back in the car after recolouring and satin sealant applied (conditioning done at a later time)



















Front plate removed ready for the new ones and ready for the detail process (Mat had extensively cleaned the car and had not been outside since!)



















The car had had a 'traditional' machine polish after the car had being resprayed, prior to Mat buying it, so a few buffer trails and a little lack of clarity...




























A little play to refine at this stage with S17+ (further finishing down afterwards)










More imperfections:























































After, including the rear lights




























Other side, before and after





































Boot lid before



















After




























Spoiler before and after





































Before




























After




























Roof area before




























First area refined



















Bonnet before, showing buffer trails





































After










Befores:


















































































After






















































































































Before and after on the door pillar



















Before's
































































After





































Rear quarter before and after























































Then onto the refinement stage



























































































Forgot to say earlier on, the engine bay had being steam cleaned and dressed










And finally the finished shots wearing a layer of tough coat, followed by a bespoke 'nuba

Revive on trim, glass polished with dodo SN glass polish and clearly menthol, tires, CG G6 hypercoat







































































































































































































And onto the ramp to check everything is in order on the underside again....










If you got this far, thank you for reading as always Mike @ Deeper Detail

http://east-yorkshire-detailing.co.uk/


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Stunning no other words for it.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great write up and lovely car!


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW!! wot a car always loved cosworths love it!!! gr8 job
nick.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

GSD said:


> Stunning no other words for it.


Thank you, very kind :buffer:


Zetec-al said:


> Great write up and lovely car!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work, car looks fantastic.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

scoTTV6 said:


> WOW!! wot a car always loved cosworths love it!!! gr8 job
> nick.


Cheers, I have yet to ask Mat to take me out in it for a little spin... The car I dreamed of in my youth


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

wanner69 said:


> Absolutely stunning work, car looks fantastic.


Thanks mate, great comments like that make the job even more rewarding :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, great job, stunning car:argie:


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Now that is amazing


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, looks lovely in white!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

OH...MY...GOD! Mike that is properly stunning mate.

The most mahoooosive kudos to you and Matt for all that work, that underside is... well... like new.

Hope your well mate and keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely stunning Mike, hats off to you mate!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work, looks lovely in white!


Cheers Scrim, after all the work Mat had put in I had to match it on the finish, even though it didn't take me anywhere as long as his work!


Neilb1 said:


> Now that is amazing


Thanks Neil :thumb:


uzi-blue said:


> Wow, great job, stunning car:argie:


Kudos, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work and a stunning car.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

WoW! that thing is stunningly clean, great job, the icing on the cake :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> OH...MY...GOD! Mike that is properly stunning mate.
> 
> The most mahoooosive kudos to you and Matt for all that work, that underside is... well... like new.
> 
> Hope your well mate and keep it up :thumb:


Cheers Dave, thanks a lot matey, I bet the underside is better than new, with all the work Mat has put in, plus stripping it and paying for a full underside respray. 
Seriously, the car was on one of his 3 ramps for months, dedication.

I'm doing fine Dave, hope is all well in your neck of the woods too! :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Absolutely stunning Mike, hats off to you mate!


Thanks Rich, nice one matey. A lovely example to work on (You're not bad yourself :thumb: )


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Top work.

The Escort Cosworth is still the only desirable Ford in the past 20 years for me.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

James B said:


> WoW! that thing is stunningly clean, great job, the icing on the cake :thumb:


Thanks James, the tough coat goes lovely over white doesn't it (as well as pretty much ever other colour!)


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Top work.
> 
> The Escort Cosworth is still the only desirable Ford in the past 20 years for me.


Thanks matey... If I had to choose one, it would be the Escort Cosworth, because I know I'd never be able to afford a RS200....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Deeper Detail said:


> Thanks matey... If I had to choose one, it would be the Escort Cosworth, because I know I'd never be able to afford a RS200....


People forget the RS200 is over 25 years old. I'd have one of them too.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work looks very glossy


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful car, and a great detail. White is by far the best colour for the EsCos IMO.

Top job!!


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutely amazing detailed work sir. :thumb: 

Don't think I've ever seen a white car shine so much!:doublesho


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Kerr said:


> People forget the RS200 is over 25 years old. I'd have one of them too.


200, not 2000? I know they're built when all kind of crazy cars were rallying, like the quattro n metro RS4 bullit, plus the peugeot 205 T16.

All back in the day :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Otter Smacker said:


> Absolutely amazing detailed work sir. :thumb:
> Thank you very much sir :thumb:
> Don't think I've ever seen a white car shine so much!:doublesho





Ross08 said:


> Beautiful car, and a great detail. White is by far the best colour for the EsCos IMO.
> 
> Top job!!


Thanks Ross, and I agree, I like the white. 


AaronGTi said:


> Nice work looks very glossy


Thanks Aaron, it was lovely to work on, the 2 lsps did actually add a nice extra touch, which s a bonus, especially with white


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Deeper Detail said:


> 200, not 2000? I know they're built when all kind of crazy cars were rallying, like the quattro n metro RS4 bullit, plus the peugeot 205 T16.
> 
> All back in the day :thumb:


Production was 1984-86. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_RS200

That means they were built between 26-28 years ago.

Either you are too young or you are going to suddenly realise how fast life has past you.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

looks great, top work mike, as you say commets make it worth it aswel, my brother a has a gloss black one that am restoring at the min


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Production was 1984-86. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_RS200
> 
> That means they were built between 26-28 years ago.
> 
> Either you are too young or you are going to suddenly realise how fast life has past you.


Nope, not too young, in 1990 I had a polaroid taken of a young me in a friends dads, can't believe you had one! Lucky so and so!

Life does does pass sooooo quick sometimes......


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Deeper Detail said:


> Nope, not too young, in 1990 I had a polaroid taken of a young me in a friends dads, can't believe you had one! Lucky so and so!
> 
> Life does does pass sooooo quick sometimes......


LOL. I never had one.

I did type the post then suddenly realised I missed the 'd after the I.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

andyrst said:


> looks great, top work mike, as you say commets make it worth it aswel, my brother a has a gloss black one that am restoring at the min


Thanks Andy, and yes, the comments give you a pat on the shoulder some times, especially if you get a few cars that are hard to handle through the week...

I would love to have a go with a black variant, to see how wet I could get it looking :thumb:

Hope all goes well with your bro's


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

:doubleshoStunning, makes me wish id kept mine,stunning example bar the upgraded steering wheel!


----------



## ST_150 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning finish for a stunning car! Love it when someone posts up a cult classic car instead of exotica all the time :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Awesome job, car looks perfect :thumb:.


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Been waiting for this one.Great car and great results.Hope your dry at your end of town.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Only had chance to view properly now as the phone cant handle too many pictures loading. The extent Matt has gone to and the finishing touches youve added are more than admirable. If he is selling it then it wont take long to move on in near concourse state. Kudos:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

When your gear box is that clean you've got some serious detailing. Great write up and a great job, car is really looking great. Absolute dream of mine to have a car that clean.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, awesome attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks stunning, Love the detail put in!!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> :doubleshoStunning, makes me wish id kept mine,stunning example bar the upgraded steering wheel!


Thanks mate, I wish I could have afforded the insurance back then!


Jonny_91 said:


> Stunning finish for a stunning car! Love it when someone posts up a cult classic car instead of exotica all the time :thumb:


Thanks, very kind. It is such a pleasure to work on cult classics. 


deni2 said:


> Awesome job, car looks perfect :thumb:.


Cheers deni2, thanks


craig b said:


> Been waiting for this one.Great car and great results.Hope your dry at your end of town.


Cheers Craig and yes, I survived the monsoon, apart from it pointing out that I need to get my roof looked at after seeing a small wet patch on my bedroom ceiling this morning!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Only had chance to view properly now as the phone cant handle too many pictures loading. The extent Matt has gone to and the finishing touches youve added are more than admirable. If he is selling it then it wont take long to move on in near concourse state. Kudos:thumb:


Cheers Scott, I got the write up done in the end after Mat telling me off a number of times 
As I told you on the phone, Mat had the car on one of his ramps for 8 months to get it to that condition on the underside and everything has being replaced to new condition. 
I will have to edit the post to add the car is up for sale!


Soul Hudson said:


> When your gear box is that clean you've got some serious detailing. Great write up and a great job, car is really looking great. Absolute dream of mine to have a car that clean.


Very kind and hats off to Mat for all his hard work too. I keep my CTR looked after, but the underside of mine is nothing like that! (To the point of me booking some time on Mat's ramp at some point as I'm jealous)


ITHAQVA said:


> Wow, awesome attention to detail :thumb:


Thank you very much


VenomUK said:


> Looks stunning, Love the detail put in!!


Thanks venom


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Stunning example of a classic.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

mattcoupturbo said:


> Stunning example of a classic.


Thanks Matt... I'm hoping Mat takes me out in it before he sells it (If the weather allows!)


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW stunning detail on the cossie  

What products did you use on the carpets & boot liner - WOW came up like new


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb Mike:thumb: A thoroughly enjoyable Sunday morning read. The overall finish from top to bottom is impeccable


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

amazing.love these cars


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

mint mint mint!!!! superb work.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic job, well done Mike

Baz


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Ashtra said:


> amazing.love these cars


Thanks mate, I love them too :thumb:


darren1229 said:


> mint mint mint!!!! superb work.


Very kind Darren, cheers


Auto Detox said:


> Fantastic job, well done Mike
> 
> Baz


Cheers Barry, it was a great canvas to work on


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Superb Mike:thumb: A thoroughly enjoyable Sunday morning read. The overall finish from top to bottom is impeccable


Thanks Nick, your views are always valuable, as I know your work is always top notch. 
Scott from Beautechnique has told me off for not adding more restoration pics of the drivers seat though :lol:


Stallion said:


> WOW stunning detail on the cossie
> 
> What products did you use on the carpets & boot liner - WOW came up like new


Thanks Stallion and I'm loving your avatar too! (I hope it's not your girlfriend!)

Carpets? Mainly 1:20 dilution of Autosmart G101 and good ol' george wet vac, tougher markings 1:5 dilution and Britemax grime out on anything else that wouldn't budge with G101 (Great on leather, carpets, etc, without being too aggressive ) :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a detail. Love the turnaround on the interior! :thumb: Such a special car.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, what a detail. Love the turnaround on the interior! :thumb: Such a special car.


Thanks MatrixGuy, I really enjoyed the interior, so much easier without the front seats actually in the car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic job


Thanks Tonyy :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Stunning work fella,top motor!:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed looking at each photo you posted for this! This is one of those cars that I definitely want to own in the future and hopefully in this condition (after your handy work)!

Absolutely amazing work! :argie:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A result of outstanding skills and passion, moving the concept of detailing onwards and upwards, thank-you.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Amazing detail guys. This one was really worth the wait.


----------



## Forbesy (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome awesome awesome.

That about sums it up.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Forbesy said:


> Awesome awesome awesome.
> 
> That about sums it up.


Very kind Forbesy, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

simon burns said:


> Stunning work fella,top motor!:thumb:


Thanks Simon, I'm still waiting for Mat to take me for a little spin in it.... If it ever stops raining!!!


ITSonlyREECE said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed looking at each photo you posted for this! This is one of those cars that I definitely want to own in the future and hopefully in this condition (after your handy work)!
> 
> Absolutely amazing work! :argie:


Very kind words mate and I always try my upmost to give every car I do the same care and attention... No rushing, least aggressive polish/pad combo and least paint removal, in case it ever needs to be done again in the future


Titanium Htail said:


> A result of outstanding skills and passion, moving the concept of detailing onwards and upwards, thank-you.


Thank you too, again, very kind words. 
Detailing for me, is always about the car and not how long it takes... I often overrun and explain that to customers when they book their car in.


DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate :thumb:


Thank you, as always, you're views are appreciated :thumb:


ST500 Dave said:


> Amazing detail guys. This one was really worth the wait.


Thanks Dave, appreciated.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb detail Mike, with a good write-up and photos too!:thumb:

Stunning example of the breed!:driver:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Mike


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

scooby73 said:


> Superb detail Mike, with a good write-up and photos too!:thumb:
> 
> Stunning example of the breed!:driver:


Thanks scooby, very kind mate, I'm still taking far to many pics to get the shot I want! I will learn how to use a camera one day :lol:


North east Car Care said:


> Stunning work Mike


Cheers Shaun, thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Truly stunning :thumb:


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

mint car lovely work


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

**** me Mike that looks stunning nice work :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Amazing, Dream garage would be this alongside an RS200!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

-Simon- said:


> Truly stunning :thumb:


Thanks Simon, really kind :thumb:


kyrenia said:


> mint car lovely work


Thanks kyrenia!


essjay said:


> **** me Mike that looks stunning nice work :thumb:


Cheers essjay, very kind mate:thumb:


transtek said:


> Amazing, Dream garage would be this alongside an RS200!


Thanks trastek, I'd love to own an RS200! If only I could afford one!

Thank you for all the amazing comments so far, really appreciated!


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

Big thanks to Mike for the fantastic job he's done on my baby!

Attention to detail second to none, cracking work and looks even better in the flesh :thumb:

Due to personal circumstances (obviously that means a woman!) this car will be up for sale soon. Anyone interested please pm me or call me on 07753 959899. Price is 17.5k.

Thanks, Mat


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick great work under body looks fantastic and great finish thanks for sharing your work


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

wow amazing work, amazing car


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

matsgarage said:


> Big thanks to Mike for the fantastic job he's done on my baby!
> 
> Attention to detail second to none, cracking work and looks even better in the flesh :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mat, it's very kind of you to post and thank you for such a nice comment.
If you was to take into account the man hours you have spent on the mechanical work and underside restoration, you could probably add 10k to that figure (Plus the loss of earnings from a business perspective with a ramp being taken up for all that time!)


Derekh929 said:


> Nick great work under body looks fantastic and great finish thanks for sharing your work


Thanks Derek, Mat's ocd to thank for the underside, only a small percentage of the cars finish in man hrs from me.


lisaclio said:


> wow amazing work, amazing car


Cheers Lisa, I wish I could afford it! :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Love this car :argie:

Fantastic work mike:thumb: excellent attention to detail and great interior work also. Nice shots aswell mate.

Someone's going to end up with proberly the cleanest straightest escort cosworth in the uk by the looks of this thread and what we've spoken of on the phone mate, amazing stuff

And big respect to matt for spending the time care and money to get a much loved classic in top condition.

Great thread:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking amazing as usual, I like this car allot


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

quality porn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
one day!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job on that mate,white is a pain in the a** but you've made it look amazing!


I WILL own one one day


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan J said:


> Love this car :argie:
> 
> Fantastic work mike:thumb: excellent attention to detail and great interior work also. Nice shots aswell mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, time to reply at last! I still need to upload the more extensive leather repair pics...
I went for a spin in it today and it really impressed me, I'm sure it's had something done, as it pulled way better than the 225bhp standard feel...


raitkens83 said:


> Looking amazing as usual, I like this car allot


Cheers Chris, one of the most pleasurable details I've ever done full stop.


dis said:


> quality porn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> one day!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks mate, I had a smile on my face most of the way through :thumb:


dave-g said:


> Great job on that mate,white is a pain in the a** but you've made it look amazing!
> 
> I WILL own one one day


Thank you very much Dave, appreciated :thumb: I see it on a regular basis and can't bare to see her dirty.... (giving her a bath tomorrow, including a couple of snow foams )


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Totally amazing! Please please tell me how you got the leather looking so good, what products???


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

devoted said:


> Totally amazing! Please please tell me how you got the leather looking so good, what products???


Thanks mate.

The leather... Certain imperfections had to be filled and re-coloured and spot repaired (and protected) but the drivers seat was done via airbrush, to re colour, re-sealed with lacquer (satin) and then nourished with buffalo leather conditioner afterwards, like the rest, to soften the leather back up...


----------



## tomatkinson23 (Aug 1, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

tomatkinson23 said:


> Stunning!


Cheers matey, the comments make it all the more rewarding! :thumb:


----------



## USTBUTLER (Sep 2, 2012)

Lovely That 

S,butler


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Stunning work Mike! truly stunning,

This is one car I would love and will own at some point in my life!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

What a fantastic detail, dream car with a stunning attention to detail


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

the best looking motor every FACT. Stunning work


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

keeping a classic ford mint lovely


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

USTBUTLER said:


> Lovely That
> 
> S,butler


Thanks Mr. Butler :thumb:


Rgk Detailing said:


> Stunning work Mike! truly stunning,
> 
> This is one car I would love and will own at some point in my life!


Very kind mate, and me too after having the pleasure of driving at speed in it (speed limits observed) My only problem would be that I wouldn't dare leave it anywhere and I think my business would go down hill because I'd be detailing it all the time :lol: (Think I've cared for this car more than my own in the last 3+ months!)


colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Thanks mate


Rabidracoon28 said:


> What a fantastic detail, dream car with a stunning attention to detail


Very kind my friend, the attention to detail is shared with the owner, Mat


horned yo said:


> the best looking motor every FACT. Stunning work


It is one of my fav cars of all time, I dreamt of owning one after passing my test, thanks horned yo :thumb:


jerkyboy18 said:


> keeping a classic ford mint lovely


Thanks JB18, a pleasure to work on (every time )


----------

